# flushing three different strains



## brushybill (Dec 26, 2008)

i'm currently in week four of flower, northern berry, white rhino, and ak48. the ak48 looks to be at least 2 weeks ahead of the other two, how can i flush the ak48 without starving the other two strains?


----------



## Vegs (Dec 26, 2008)

Assuming they are in the same setup/tray/container you'll have to flush them all. Not unless you can transplant some to another area while you flush the AK's. 

You're not going to kill the Nothernberry or Rhino while flushing the AK....they'll just won't gain as much weigh, per say. It would be like drinking water and eating a slice or two of bread each meal.

Attached are two pics of my Blue Mystic 5.8 weeks into flower. Please note that each are pollinated and some areas are swollen with seeds.


----------



## brushybill (Dec 26, 2008)

thanks vegs
 my white rhino is a 9/10 week strain, the nb is 8/9 and the ak48 is 7/8 week, i was thinking of flushing the ak48 for a week and harvesting them. then adding nutes for a week before the final flush, but i am not sure if it's worth the hassle, next grow i will keep my strains flowering times a little closer together


----------



## BuddyLuv (Dec 26, 2008)

I see nanners in your buds.


----------



## Vegs (Dec 26, 2008)

Yeah, and I'm hearing that's a good thing being this late into flowering. =)


----------



## icegrower (Dec 26, 2008)

nanners?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 26, 2008)

Vegs said:
			
		

> Yeah, and I'm hearing that's a good thing being this late into flowering. =)



You can't really be sure those are the only ones.  They hide inside the female flowers sometimes and are almost impossible to see.  Are the seeds a result of the hermie plant?


----------



## Vegs (Dec 26, 2008)

> Are the seeds a result of the hermie plant?


 
No, not at all. This grow was to get viable seed as well as spot the many pheno's and record, separate, and store each for breeding purposes etc. 

Next up is AK48!

BTW - I looked closely again and it appears to be nute burnt ends of young tender leaves that are now enveloped in fresh calyx growth versus "nanners" or male flowers.


----------

